# Fished at Ocean City, NJ Pier on 5/28



## lawluvs

My sis was in town from Maryland, took her and my daughter to the public fishing pier in OC NJ Pier on the morning high tide. Was pretty slow for us, til the outgoing tide where I caught a 26 inch striper underneath the bridge. Dang it, 2 inches too small for NJ, so we threw it back. It was caught on cut mackerel. Another guy at the corner of the pier caught a couple of big blues. Be careful though, there are a lot of junk (cables or whatever) down there and you will lose some gear from time to time.


----------



## shorefish

Thanks for the report I am moving to that area in two months and I want to learn as much as possible about fishing over there.


----------



## rdema19403

where is that pier located in ocean city


----------



## BillHoo

Yes. Lots of junk in the rivers and inlets. Here's an example up what's under the Shark River - lots of fishing lures to be found there!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGJv8SuUyS4


----------



## BillHoo

Yes. Lots of junk in the rivers and inlets. Here's an example up what's under the Shark River - lots of fishing lures to be found there!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8xpLZ63HZk


----------



## phillyguy

rdema19403 said:


> where is that pier located in ocean city


On the causeway between OC and Somers Pt.


----------



## phillyguy

rdema19403 said:


> where is that pier located in ocean city


On the causeway between OC and Somers Pt.


----------



## BillHoo

phillyguy said:


> On the causeway between OC and Somers Pt.


I've stayed at the Economy Motel Inn and Suites that is on the same street as the causeway. Inexpensive and clean rooms, and I can walk down to the pier with my fishing pole and bucket.

Good restaurants in the area too, so I can just park at the motel and walk everywhere.


----------



## sandcasting

Went to the 9th St pier for the first time Saturday afternoon for about 90 minutes at the top of the tide. Wind was howling, water was dirty and weeds became an issue by the end. My 5 year old mainly crabbed and my 7 year old fished. 

Bunker in the crab trap never showed any sign of being chewed at all. Small pieces of bloodworms kept the action lively for the boys though, and a three micro sized sea bass came over the rail. One big run came unbuttoned after about 45 seconds. 

I'd like to return at a time without the wind screaming, and when I can fish rather than just cut bait, untangle lines and teach the boys. But, it was a fun, short trip.


----------



## BarryB91

*pier*

Is that the Klinger pier?


----------



## fish bucket

klinginer pier has been closed for a few years.


----------



## BarryB91

Hey fish bucket, This is Joe Bowden from the Brigantine Beach. We sold the pest control business and house and moved to South Carolina.


----------



## VCAngler

I go fishing there quite often but really never catch too much.


----------



## VCAngler

We have a house in Ventnor City and I go to Ocean City Pier a lot and really never have any luck besides catching seaweed and losing my gear. Still trying to find a decent spot with a nice drop off to catch some fish other than the sand sharks.


----------



## VCAngler

Hey Joe, did they close down the Brigantine Beach for Non Brigantine residence to fish?


----------

